# Pike stones and the beginning of Norton



## steeley (Jun 10, 2012)

History first class .


In the year 1821, Person Noyes, a pioneer who had settled in the
foothills of the White Mountains in New Hampshire, near the present
village of Pike happened to pick up a piece of stone which he tried on
the edge of his ax. It gave such good results that the following spring
he quarried a few pieces which he broke into rough scythe stone shape
and were used by local farmers with great satisfaction. Thus, quite by
accident, the finest deposit of Mica Schist in the entire world was
discovered in a tiny mountain village of New Hampshire. The Mica
Schist quarries in the Pike area produced high grade scythe stones for
well over a century.

In 1897, PIKE Manufacturing Company took over the sale of INDIA
Oilstones manufactured by the Norton Company, and years later,
those made of silicon carbide under the CRYSTOLON brand. These two
stones composed of the electric furnace abrasives - aluminum oxide
and silicon carbide respectively  are among the fastest cutting
sharpening stones made and are produce to meet every sharpening
requirement.
In 1932 the NORTON Company purchased the PIKE Manufacturing
Company and changed the name to Norton Pike Company. Ground was
broken in 1946 for a one story brick and steel factory building in
Littleton, NH which was completed and occupied in the next year.

And now a word from the president of PIKE.




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 10, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 10, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 10, 2012)

This is a great picture.



[/IMG]

my little find of a soft Arkansas stone



[/IMG]


----------



## steeley (Jun 10, 2012)

[/IMG]




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## sachem allison (Jun 11, 2012)

here are a few more for you.


----------



## steeley (Jun 11, 2012)

That pike box is rare indeed.


----------



## vl_kolokotronis (Feb 16, 2016)

Arkansas And Washita &#1054;ilstone
http://vl-kolokotronis.livejournal.com/?skip=10#asset-vl_kolokotronis-5959


----------

